# How much to Charge?



## AphexDreamer (Feb 29, 2008)

OK so I am installing a bran new MotherBoard, CPU, RAM and OS for a friend of mine, essentialy building his computer for him. I was wondering how much should I charge him and how I would charge him, by the hour or what??

I want it to be fair so I thought I would find out how much people on TPU have been making to do this kind of stuff. Thanks in advance.


----------



## Snipe343 (Feb 29, 2008)

just charge like 5 or 10 bucks per unit of hardware you install, thats what i do anyway, it also depeneds if there installing the os and stuff( assuming they would need to)


----------



## tiys (Feb 29, 2008)

15% of cost for everything + $7 a hour.


----------



## MKmods (Feb 29, 2008)

I always do it for free for friends...
(probably I am always broke)

I usually charge depending on how much the customers have, poor people pay less and rich ones pay LOTS!

How much do you make per hour at your reg job?


----------



## KBD (Feb 29, 2008)

Well, if this person was my good friend i would do it for free as favor, may be ask him to buy yu a six pack or something in return.


----------



## POGE (Feb 29, 2008)

I usually do it for free for friends unless I'm selling them hardware, then I charge them for that of course.


----------



## accordpower99 (Feb 29, 2008)

I have charged people $50 bucks to install everything, but if its a good friend 20 bucks and some beer!


----------



## erocker (Feb 29, 2008)

Charge $75 an hour.  Freinds and family are free of course.. unless you don't like them.


----------



## tiys (Feb 29, 2008)

jeezus, thats a little high


----------



## POGE (Feb 29, 2008)

Make them sell you thier soul.


----------



## DanishDevil (Feb 29, 2008)

You know the easiest way to charge him for the installation? And get something out of it? Charge him the parts


----------



## erocker (Feb 29, 2008)

tiys said:


> jeezus, thats a little high



Not if done by a professional.  They are at least $100 per hour.  It's always better anyway to have a list of services and a corresponding charge up front.


----------



## AphexDreamer (Feb 29, 2008)

I see thanks... Well I think I might do the 15 Percent of everything plus $8 an hour, were good friends and all but not that good. We basicly have classes together and hang out occasionaly. 

He just knows I'm into computers fixing them and building them so he came to me. In fact I made him get a job lol, he saw my computer and told me that he was going to work until he got enough money to make one better then mine and told me to build it for him lol.


----------



## AphexDreamer (Feb 29, 2008)

DanishDevil said:


> You know the easiest way to charge him for the installation? And get something out of it? Charge him the parts



He paid for the parts himself already.


----------



## Snipe343 (Feb 29, 2008)

that reminds me of when you ahve someone at BB install something, it took them like 45 minutes to install a hard drive and it costed like 60 dollors(not mine of course, people at BB dont know anything =P)


----------



## POGE (Feb 29, 2008)

AphexDreamer said:


> He paid for the parts himself already.


I think he means take the parts you replace with new ones as payment.


----------



## AphexDreamer (Feb 29, 2008)

POGE said:


> I think he means take the parts you replace with new ones as payment.



Nah he just gave me the money, I put it in my bank account and then I purchased them off of Newegg for him.... They came to day So I am looking to see how much to charge him for the labor. All and all whats a good amount to get from him to like clean up his computer and install everyting and do cable managment, I'm looking to do a really nice job, I love doing this stuff, its so fun.


----------



## DanishDevil (Feb 29, 2008)

POGE said:


> I think he means take the parts you replace with new ones as payment.



That's what I meant


----------



## MKmods (Feb 29, 2008)

AphexDreamer said:


> Nah he just gave me the money, I put it in my bank account and then I purchased them off of Newegg for him.... They came to day So I am looking to see how much to charge him for the labor. All and all whats a good amount to get from him to like clean up his computer and install everyting and do cable managment, I'm looking to do a really nice job, I love doing this stuff, its so fun.



I have spent the last few years doing it for fun and honestly I wish I had charged. If he is a good friend charge him $40..

Than after he leaves make a sign that says $75 per hour....


----------



## Frogger (Feb 29, 2008)

MKmods said:


> I usually charge depending on how much the customers have, poor people pay less and rich ones pay LOTS! How much do you make per hour at your reg job?


your hourly wage at your reg job for your time ++ 15% of the parts cost for your knowhow


----------



## Frogger (Feb 29, 2008)

MKmods said:


> I have spent the last few years doing it for fun and honestly I wish I had charged. If he is a good friend charge him $40..
> 
> Than after he leaves make a sign that says $75 per hour....


----------



## AphexDreamer (Feb 29, 2008)

Frogger said:


> your hourly wage at your reg job for your time ++ 15% of the parts cost for your knowhow



I make $50 an Hour working with my Dad lol... I don't think I will charge him that much . But thanks for the suggestion.


----------



## Snipe343 (Feb 29, 2008)

AphexDreamer said:


> I make $50 an Hour working with my Dad lol... I don't think I will charge him that much . But thanks for the suggestion.



What do you do? or what does he do


----------



## AphexDreamer (Feb 29, 2008)

MKmods said:


> I have spent the last few years doing it for fun and honestly I wish I had charged. If he is a good friend charge him $40..
> 
> Than after he leaves make a sign that says $75 per hour....



Thats actually a great Idea, but I'm looking to get a tad bit more then $40 this run.


----------



## MKmods (Feb 29, 2008)

its hard to charge a bunch if you havent mentioned cost up front. Can I come work for your Dad?


----------



## AphexDreamer (Feb 29, 2008)

Snipe343 said:


> What do you do? or what does he do



My dads an Electrician. We operate on practically all types of Ships, Oil Ships, Tanker Ships, Navy (if we get lucky) you name it. We fix any electrical problems the ship may encounter and even Motors, but thats someone elses job. An example would be a generator we had to fix, the Control panel had broken. Its a pretty risky job when you deal with voltages that could potentially kill you 500 or so times. He takes me with him to learn the job so I don't have to go work at McDonalds or to fall back on it in case things don't work out.

If you are intreasted you can google Universal Marine Electric and find out more on us.


----------



## Frogger (Feb 29, 2008)

AphexDreamer said:


> I make $50 an Hour working with my Dad lol... I don't think I will charge him that much . But thanks for the suggestion.



WHY not ??? If _your friend_ was to take it to a shop then he would expect to be billed @ the going rate And your current rate is $50/hr... That's fair if you really fell the neeed to give him a break then do $25/hr ...but in the future when 2 or 3 of his buds need a quick Fix .........


----------



## AphexDreamer (Feb 29, 2008)

MKmods said:


> its hard to charge a bunch if you havent mentioned cost up front. Can I come work for your Dad?



I relize thats a joke, but suppose I were to seriously answer that I would say no, simply beacuse A. You don't live near us. B. I'm not sure how much you know on the Field and C. If something were to happen to you we would be held responsible.


----------



## AphexDreamer (Feb 29, 2008)

Frogger said:


> WHY not ??? If _your friend_ was to take it to a shop then he would expect to be billed @ the going rate And your current rate is $50/hr... That's fair if you really fell the neeed to give him a break then do $25/hr ...but in the future when 2 or 3 of his buds need a quick Fix .........



Ah, I see. Indeed.


----------



## Duxx (Feb 29, 2008)

Price it out after the job, if it goes smoothly and is ez make him pay a little amount (20 or something) if its a bitch, and stock cooler wont go on (i know mine didnt) or cables are a hassle, than charge him accordingly


----------



## Frogger (Feb 29, 2008)

look at it as if it's the only job you have or plan to have and ask your self "what's a great job with support worth" (cause you know he'll be back for help & won't expect to pay for the help) and bill him with that in mind


----------



## AphexDreamer (Feb 29, 2008)

Frogger said:


> look at it as if it's the only job you have or plan to have and ask your self "what's a great job with support worth" (cause you know he'll be back for help & won't expect to pay for the help) and bill him with that in mind



Definitely, I'm always nice with my customers. I typically have done only minor computer repairs for customer like OS installations, Virus and Spyware removal, you know the easy stuff. This will be the first guy whos computer I will build and organize for him, I want to make a very good impresion for sure, so he can come back to me.


----------



## calvary1980 (Feb 29, 2008)

oh come on hes a friend smarten up, your not korean your not even arab. tell him to pay for shipping and send me his unit i'll do it for free.

- Christine


----------



## Frogger (Feb 29, 2008)

^^^^  with tracking and overnight by 10 am would prob cost $150 to get it up here


----------



## AphexDreamer (Feb 29, 2008)

calvary1980 said:


> oh come on hes a friend smarten up, your not korean your not even arab. tell him to pay for shipping and send me his unit i'll do it for free.
> 
> - Christine



Wow, I wish more people had the same mentality as you do. Hey would you buy me the HD3870 X2 and have it shiped to me, thanks. OH PM me for the address.


----------



## calvary1980 (Feb 29, 2008)

is it going to cost you anything to assemble? no, 10 minutes for a friend. do you think I want his crappy ATI card don't flatter your self.

- Christine


----------



## AphexDreamer (Feb 29, 2008)

calvary1980 said:


> is it going to cost you anything to assemble? no, 10 minutes for a friend. do you think I want his crappy ATI card don't flatter your self.
> 
> - Christine



My Time..... Which is very valuable the last time I checked.


----------



## calvary1980 (Feb 29, 2008)

the road to hell is paved with good intentions. your disgusting 

- Christine


----------



## AphexDreamer (Feb 29, 2008)

calvary1980 said:


> the road to hell is paved with good intentions. your disgusting
> 
> - Christine



Uh ok man. We'll just leave it at that.


----------



## POGE (Feb 29, 2008)

less flaming plx


----------



## AphexDreamer (Feb 29, 2008)

Well I think I got a pretty good Idea of how much to charge now. Thanks tons everyone.


----------



## DaMulta (Feb 29, 2008)

Go hang out and make him out it together, just tell him what he needs to do.


----------



## GREASEMONKEY (Feb 29, 2008)

DaMulta said:


> Go hang out and make him out it together, just tell him what he needs to do.


That's exactly what i do.If they want to set down and learn,i just talk them through it step by step.Build,bios,install,updates,drivers.Done this way,they are way less apt to call on you for every little problem,If any.Plus you add to the whole geek factor of the world.
 If they're too lazy to want to do this$150.00.


----------



## beyond_amusia (Feb 29, 2008)

I charge a flat $50 for a "complete sysware removal" which means wiping XP, reinstalling, putting on security software, restoring music\pix ect...


----------



## rangerone766 (Feb 29, 2008)

just charge him a 6pack and pizza dinner.

but then again once friends and fimily know you can do it, you become thier tech support guy forever. i have 2 pc's here that dont belong to me, that  i have to fix or install windows on.


----------

